# Pay Pal



## crhoades (May 31, 2005)

Has anyone had experience of setting up a shopping cart and running an e-commerce site using pay pal? 

What were your experiences?

Has anyone used alternatives?

I'm thinking of starting up an online business on the side and I would need to be able to process credit cards and I don't want to spend a lot of money or fool with the hassle.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 31, 2005)

I have used it for several years. Paypal has the advantage of being simple and rates are reasonable compared to getting a merchant account; at least when I was looking into it. I know some do not like Paypal but I have never had a problem. Just don't trust any emails from them or supposedly from them; lot of scammers out there.


----------

